# Lifespan of Merckx Team SC frame/fork



## Supersonic (Aug 31, 2005)

To those of you who own a Merckx Team SC and race on it:

How often do you replace your frame & fork given no crashes or defects?

I have a Team SC and have raced on it hard for 2 1/2 seasons now. It has not taken any blows in serious crashes and is in pretty nice condition. Together with training and racing I have probably logged close to 20,000 miles on this frame/fork.

I am just wondering if or when I should consider investing in a new Merckx frame/fork.


----------

